# 1939 BSA Folding Paratrooper Bike Freshly Finished



## shawnatvintagespokes (Jul 26, 2015)

Just finished this for a customer and thought folks in this forum might enjoy seeing it.  Had to creatively fabricate some missing parts like the pedals and stem wing nut bolt.  Still missing the front brake, but I think it looks pretty similar to original.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice Resto!!!!
Great Job!!!
But,,,How Did You Come Up with 1939??


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Aug 9, 2015)

The owner did, from the serial number.  They picked the bike up and took it home, so I don't have access to the serial # anymore to verify their assumption.


----------

